# Vegas Summer League Thread



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Above, Orien Greene summarizes his summer vacation spent away from the rest of the kids in the class room. While Greene has had fun riding roller coasters, and healing his foot, the rest of his classmates have been working toward school year ahead.

Kendrick Perkins, grade three, has disappointed some with 1.5 ppg and getting to the board 4.5 times per class.

Al Jefferson, grade two, has been moving to the head of the class with 10.0 ppg. Jefferson has also found some success, getting to the black board 8.5 times per class, good for second in the Vegas Summer League. Jefferson does well when tested from the floor, shooting correctly 50% of the time.

Justin Reed, also in grade two, has been neck and neck with Jefferson for head of the class. Reed, quite possibly the greatest second grader of all time, has averaged 12.5 ppg, while also shooting correctly 50% of the time. Reed has also gone to the blackboard 5.5 times per class.

Tony Allen, grade two, has been playing like he might be losing a desk with 9.5 ppg, while getting to the board 5 times a class. Allen has struggled a bit from the floor, unlike classmates Reed and Jefferson, shooting correctly only 42.1% of the time.

Delonte West, grade two, has been a strong performer from the back of the classroom with 10.5 ppg. West has shot correctly 46.7% of the time. What's disappointing with West is that he is only helping his classmates .5 times per class.

Gerald Green, preschool, has been playing with the older boys. Green has averaged 11.0 ppg

Ryan Gomes, grade one, has done well, averaging 7 points a class and shooting correctly 45.5% of the time. Gomes has also gone to the board 7 times a class. Gomes enjoyed learning about symmetry in his kindergarten and preschool years.

Taylor Coppenrath, grade one, has done well since moving into town. He's averaged 8.5 ppg, while shooting correctly 54.5% of the time.

On Monday, the Celtics summer schoolers will be visited by the boys from Phoenix. Phoenix Elementary has been led by Leandro Barbosa, a foreign exchange third grader, has averaged 22.2 ppg. Young Stevie Graham has done well with 9.0 ppg while shooting 58.8% from the floor. Ron Slay, one of the oldest first graders in the VSL district, has done well with 10.0 ppg, 3.0 rpg, and 53.3% FG. Brandon Kurtz has averaged 6.7 ppg and 4.7 rpg, but shoots only 36.4% from the floor. Kurtz does hit 92.3% from the line and has gone 4.3 times a game. Lucas Tischer, Brazilian* for Etan Thomas, has averaged 4.0 ppg and 4.7 rpg while shooting 54.5% from the floor.

Look for continued brilliance from Justin Reed, something fancy from Gerald Green, and Al Jefferson doing roughly what we expected against Lucas Tischer who is a very strong man. 

*For the record, I know that Brazilians speak Portuguese. However, I can't say that Lucas Tischer is Portuguese for Etan Thomas, because Tischer is Brazilian.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: VSL GAME 3: Celtics v. Suns*

:rofl: 

Great, stuff, agoo!


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: VSL GAME 3: Celtics v. Suns*

nicely done agoo, this is a hell of a post


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: VSL GAME 3: Celtics v. Suns*

LOL I like the Justin Reed Part


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: VSL GAME 3: Celtics v. Suns*

:rofl: Agoo's the man.



> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to agoo101284 again.





> Gerald Green, preschool... .


:rofl:


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: VSL GAME 3: Celtics v. Suns*

But alas, the summer is about getting into regular season shape for me as well. I might not have the enduring brilliance that strikes once the games start to count. Perhaps we could make this the Vegas Summer League thread?


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: VSL GAME 3: Celtics v. Suns*

It can be Agoo's Vegas Summer League Thoughts Thread, or the Justin Reed for prez thread.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: VSL GAME 3: Celtics v. Suns*



agoo101284 said:


> But alas, the summer is about getting into regular season shape for me as well. I might not have the enduring brilliance that strikes once the games start to count. Perhaps we could make this the Vegas Summer League thread?


 yes the Summer league thread.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: VSL GAME 3: Celtics v. Suns*










"Hi, my name is Ryan and this is Gerald. On our summer vacation we embarassed the Phoenix Suns. I liked embarassing the Phoenix Suns because it was really fun. We ran and shot baskets and we dunked a few times. It was really cool."

In today's action, the Boston Celtics ran laps around the Phoenix Suns. The final score was 82-53, with the Celtics going up 46-27 at the half. The VSL site is down right now for some reason, but draftexpress again raves over Justin Reed and also noted the improvements made by Gerald Green who has gone from wide-eyed kid, to ready for a sniff of prime time player.

For the full report of todays action, visit DE: http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1040

To summarize, "JUSTIN REED BABY!!!!!"


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: VSL GAME 3: Celtics v. Suns*

Read the article _Green made a deep 3 with a defender in his face_


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Word on the message boards is, Perkins, Al and Green are a few years from being ready. 

Reed and Gomes look awesome. Allen has improved.

West is still lost.  (Just kidding, but nothing great about him either.)


----------



## lempbizkit (Dec 25, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> Word on the message boards is, Perkins, *Al * and Green are a few years from being ready.
> 
> Reed and Gomes look awesome. Allen has improved.
> 
> West is still lost.  (Just kidding, but nothing great about him either.)


Al had stretches in the playoffs where he was the best Celtic on the court. No way is he a fews years away.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

anyone have any info on the game today???


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

lempbizkit said:


> Al had stretches in the playoffs where he was the best Celtic on the court. No way is he a fews years away.



That's exactly the reason why he's not ready. Stretches aren't nearly good enough for the NBA. If I remember correctly, Kedrick Brown had a very good game vs Vince Carter a few years ago and then the next game got a double double vs the Sixers...we all know where he ended up.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> <hr class="thick">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td class="small_font">Game Recap</td> <td class="small_font"> July 12, 2005​ </td> </tr> </tbody> </table> <hr> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td width="75"> <table border="0" width="125"> <tbody><tr> <td class="title_1">65​ </td> </tr> <tr> <td>Boston​ </td> </tr> </tbody></table>​ </td> <td align="center"> <table border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr> <td width="70">
</td> <td width="5">
</td> <td class="bs_final_score_labels" width="30">1​ </td> <td class="bs_final_score_labels" width="30">2​ </td>  <td class="bs_final_score_labels" width="30">3​ </td> <td class="bs_final_score_labels" width="30">4​ </td> <td class="bs_final_score_labels" width="30">OT​ </td> <td class="bs_final_score_labels" width="30">*T*​ </td> </tr> <tr> <td width="70">*Boston*​ </td> <td width="5">
</td> <td width="30">12​ </td> <td width="30">21​ </td> <td width="30">10​ </td> <td width="30">22​ </td> <td width="30">
</td> <td width="30">*65*​ </td> </tr> <tr> <td width="70">*Cleveland*​ </td> <td width="5">
</td> <td width="30">17​ </td> <td width="30">21​ </td> <td width="30">8​ </td> <td width="30">25​ </td> <td width="30">
</td> <td width="30">*71*​ </td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="8"><table bgcolor="#cccccc" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="60"> <tbody><tr> <td>*Final*​ </td> </tr> </tbody></table>​ </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td width="75"> <table border="0" width="125"> <tbody><tr> <td class="title_1" width="100">71  </td> </tr> <tr> <td width="100">Cleveland​ </td> </tr> </tbody></table>​ </td> </tr> </tbody> </table> <hr> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="teams_white_labels" align="center" bgcolor="#00611b">*Boston Celtics*</td> </tr> <tr> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="center" width="20">NO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels">NAME</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">MIN</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FGM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">3PM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FTM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">OREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">DREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">REB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">AST</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">STL</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">BLK</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">TO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PF</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PTS</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">
</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">CELTICS .TEAM, N/A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">04</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Ryan Gomes, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">25</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">5-9</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">4-5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">14</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">05</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Gerald Green, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">11</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">07</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Al Jefferson, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">20</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">3-9</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">8</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">09</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Justin Reed, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">34</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">4-12</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">9</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">13</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Delonte West, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">18</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">3-4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">38</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Will Bynum, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">20</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">4-7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">9</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">42</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Tony Allen, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">33</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">6-13</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">14</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">43</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Kendrick Perkins, C</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">32</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">52</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Taylor Coppenrath, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="center" width="20">
</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels">TOTALS</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">
</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FGM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">3PM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FTM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">OREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">DREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">REB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">AST</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">STL</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">BLK</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">TO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PF</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PTS</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="bs_players_stats" align="center">
</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">
</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">25-64</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">2-6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">13-21</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">11</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">15</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">26</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">9</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">19</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">28</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">65</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="3" class="bs_players_stats">
</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">39.1%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">33.3%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">61.9%</td> <td colspan="9" class="bs_players_stats">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table></td> </tr> <tr> <td>
</td> </tr> </tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="teams_white_labels" align="center" bgcolor="#b70017">*Cleveland Cavaliers*</td> </tr> <tr> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="center" width="20">NO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels">NAME</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">MIN</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FGM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">3PM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FTM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">OREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">DREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">REB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">AST</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">STL</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">BLK</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">TO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PF</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PTS</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">
</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">CAVALIERS .TEAM, N/A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">10</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">05</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">John Gilchrist, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">16</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">06</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Blake Stepp, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">24</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">3-8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">3-6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">4-4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">13</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">30</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Ime Udoka, G/F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">10</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">31</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Ryan Randle, F/C</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">33</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Luke Jackson, G/F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">35</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-10</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">6-6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">11</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">35</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Matt Freije, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">14</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">7</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">36</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Jeff Varem, G/F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">18</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">45</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Kelenna Azubuike, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">22</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">5-10</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">12</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">50</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">James Thomas, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">16</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td>  <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">53</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Olumide Oyedeji, F/C</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">16</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">3-3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">7</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">54</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Martynas Andriuskevicius, F/C</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">24</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">3-4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">7</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="center" width="20">
</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels">TOTALS</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">
</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FGM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">3PM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FTM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">OREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">DREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">REB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">AST</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">STL</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">BLK</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">TO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PF</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PTS</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="bs_players_stats" align="center">
</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">
</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">22-54</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">6-12</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">21-24</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">17</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">35</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">52</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">15</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">26</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">29</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">71</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="3" class="bs_players_stats">
</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">40.7%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">50.0%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">87.5%</td> <td colspan="9" class="bs_players_stats">
</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Marty Andriuskevicius had a decent game it seems.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> ``How do we come out with all this cool (expletive)?'' West said. ``We ain't done nothing yet. No one here is a pro yet. We're all still trying to make it. Yeah, we came back and did something in the second half, but what the (expletive) are we waiting for? We've got to bring it every day - in the park, in practices, in games . . .''


http://celtics.bostonherald.com/celtics/view.bg?articleid=93635&format=text


I like the fire that West is showing...I love it actually.


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

Oh well, too bad the C's couldn't run the table even if it is just the Summer league. I don't see how they could have lost this game though. In all honesty comparing the C's lineup to the Cav's lineup is like comparing the original Dream Team to last year's Hawks. This game shouldn't have even been close. Looking at the box score (thanks Premier!) it looks like the third quarter must have been an ugly sight.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> http://celtics.bostonherald.com/celtics/view.bg?articleid=93635&format=text
> 
> 
> I like the fire that West is showing...I love it actually.


 The gentleman still is not a point guard.

I'm going to take some crap for that one.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

West is the best PG we have...for now.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Are you sure about that?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Truth34 said:


> West is the 4th best SG we have...for now.



Fixed.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

I imagine Danny will add another PG before the season, one who can start. But for now, I would anticipate Delonte getting the nod.

You guys are probably like Rick Pitino, would trade away Chauncey Billups because he is not a "pure" PG. You need good guards, period. Delonte is a pretty good young guard, one who, because of hand injuries, was unable to fully show what he can do.

He is the best we have right now at the point. That might not be good enough right now, but we still have FA money and trade options.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

West has many flaws as shown by ehmunro:




> Despite the raving about the hoops IQ, he still lacks:





> 1. A handle
> 2. A first step
> 3. Any ability to take his man off the dribble
> 4. Strength
> ...




I also don't think West is a better point guard (or player) than Banks.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Celtics v. Suns highlights.

http://s49.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=019G7SJWI7ZU438XHYN24BD4I2

Thanks to KBlaze from ISH.

TA drops a deep three, Gomes nails a triple, makes a beauty dish to Al, and Green has a nice stepback J with a hand in his face.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Thanks P-Dub!


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

thanks man, this is a help for us outta towners.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Truth34 said:


> I imagine Danny will add another PG before the season, one who can start. But for now, I would anticipate Delonte getting the nod.
> 
> You guys are probably like Rick Pitino, would trade away Chauncey Billups because he is not a "pure" PG. You need good guards, period. Delonte is a pretty good young guard, one who, because of hand injuries, was unable to fully show what he can do.
> 
> He is the best we have right now at the point. That might not be good enough right now, but we still have FA money and trade options.



Um there is this guy named Marcus Banks on our team, oh yeah he's a PG, put him one on one against Delonte West and West will look like he's in elementary school.
Delonte is a SG and he's no where near the level of Banks.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

whiterhino said:


> Um there is this guy named Marcus Banks on our team, oh yeah he's a PG, put him one on one against Delonte West and West will look like he's in elementary school.
> Delonte is a SG and he's no where near the level of Banks.


Wait till the starting PG is annouced next year


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

_If_ West becomes the starting point guard, does it mean that he is a better player than Banks?


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

I wouldn't be so sure about the one on one game, but basketball isn't played one-on-one is it? It's five on five, and Delonte appears to be more efficient in the PG role in real basketball.

I love Marcus and his athleticism, too, but he just doesn't seem to get it at the PG position. Face it, Delonte is more of a PG than Marcus, particularly on the offensive end.

I don't know how many of you have been to the games in Vegas, but I have attended all 4 of them so far, sitting right behind the Celtics bench, so let me give you my impresssions:

JUSTIN REED

Justin has been the best player on the floor so far. He does it all, and it starts with defense. He was the best defensive player on the team last year, but didn't get to play. Now he appears to be extremely confident with his jump shot, and is virtually automatic from the baseline. He plays 100% every second on the floor, with and without the ball. I would expect him to see at least 15 minutes EVERY game this year.

RYAN GOMES

Clearly the steal of the draft for the Celtics. I sat down and chatted with this young man for about 20 minutes, and that's what he is, a young man. Not a kid, but a young man. And a young man who has no ego, is mature, and will do whatever it takes to get minutes. He hustles, rebounds well, and is a good character guy. He should contribute some this year. Oh, and he is excited about being a Celtic.

TAYLOR COPPENRATH

A banger with no fear. Hustling extremely well. On one sequence, he dove for the ball and took out two Suns, inspiring his teammates who caught the hustle fever. He can rebound at the NBA level. I think the Celtics would be wise to sign him and put him in the NBDL at least.

WILL BYNUM

An intriguing prospect. Solid defender. Destroyed former Terp John Gilchrist. Playmaker. Could be another NBDL prospect.

AL JEFFERSON

Al seems to be reading too many of his own press clippings. Effort has been less than maximum. Appears to be in slightly better shape. Working on his left hand in these games. If he develops the lefty hook he is throwing up, he could be unstoppable. Also showing improvement in passing, hitting cutters and leading them.

KENDRICK PERKINS

The statisticians are not doing a very good job in Vegas. Perk has at least 10 blocks, including 3 on Chris Kaman fadeaways. Looks like he is ready to rip somebody's head off. Both he and Al continue to get called for illegal screens. Perk is defending and rebounding at an acceptable level. Should be in the rotation this year.

GERALD GREEN

This kid won't be very good this year--but man, oh man, could he be a star someday. By now, you've all seen or heard about "the dunk," but what impresses me is his confidence. With the shot clock running down, he can get his shot off against any defender. Pretty good handle, both left and right, and he just flat elevates over anybody to shoot the jumper. Very good rotation. I think the Celtics may keep him up with the team and just keep him inactive and practicing with Paul, etc. But the future is bright.

DELONTE WEST

It's good to see him get a lot of minutes after the hand injury last year. Showing great attitude and leadership. Also defending very well. Very heady. Should see a significant increase in minutes, if he isn't the starter.

TONY ALLEN

Tony has been working on his jumper. And he's been hitting it fairly consistently in Vegas. I hope the confidence carries over to training camp and the regular season. Hitting 15 footers fairly consistently. But he is dribbling way too much, and trying to beat guys off the dribble. Of course, he is failing...getting it stolen every other time. Needs to play smarter off the ball.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Truth34 said:


> I wouldn't be so sure about the one on one game, but basketball isn't played one-on-one is it? It's five on five, and Delonte appears to be more efficient in the PG role in real basketball.
> 
> I love Marcus and his athleticism, too, but he just doesn't seem to get it at the PG position. Face it, Delonte is more of a PG than Marcus, particularly on the offensive end.


More of a point guard, particularly on the offensive end? Banks has better court vision, better court presensce, a quicker-first step, and better ball-handling abilities. The only thing West has on Banks is shooting, hustling, and rebounds. Also, I have statistics to back up what you've just read.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

I would disagree on the court presence, and maybe on the court vision. Yes, Banks is quicker. We'll see what Doc Rivers thinks. Maybe he could dump Pressey and hire you as an assistant.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I wouldn't mind. That fool wants to go to Dallas anyway. Being paid to watch the Celtics? Now, that would be nirvana.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Amen, brother. Anybody care to comment on my observations? I was at all 4 Vegas games, right behind the bench.

JUSTIN REED

Justin has been the best player on the floor so far. He does it all, and it starts with defense. He was the best defensive player on the team last year, but didn't get to play. Now he appears to be extremely confident with his jump shot, and is virtually automatic from the baseline. He plays 100% every second on the floor, with and without the ball. I would expect him to see at least 15 minutes EVERY game this year.

RYAN GOMES

Clearly the steal of the draft for the Celtics. I sat down and chatted with this young man for about 20 minutes, and that's what he is, a young man. Not a kid, but a young man. And a young man who has no ego, is mature, and will do whatever it takes to get minutes. He hustles, rebounds well, and is a good character guy. He should contribute some this year. Oh, and he is excited about being a Celtic.

TAYLOR COPPENRATH

A banger with no fear. Hustling extremely well. On one sequence, he dove for the ball and took out two Suns, inspiring his teammates who caught the hustle fever. He can rebound at the NBA level. I think the Celtics would be wise to sign him and put him in the NBDL at least.

WILL BYNUM

An intriguing prospect. Solid defender. Destroyed former Terp John Gilchrist. Playmaker. Could be another NBDL prospect.

AL JEFFERSON

Al seems to be reading too many of his own press clippings. Effort has been less than maximum. Appears to be in slightly better shape. Working on his left hand in these games. If he develops the lefty hook he is throwing up, he could be unstoppable. Also showing improvement in passing, hitting cutters and leading them.

KENDRICK PERKINS

The statisticians are not doing a very good job in Vegas. Perk has at least 10 blocks, including 3 on Chris Kaman fadeaways. Looks like he is ready to rip somebody's head off. Both he and Al continue to get called for illegal screens. Perk is defending and rebounding at an acceptable level. Should be in the rotation this year.

GERALD GREEN

This kid won't be very good this year--but man, oh man, could he be a star someday. By now, you've all seen or heard about "the dunk," but what impresses me is his confidence. With the shot clock running down, he can get his shot off against any defender. Pretty good handle, both left and right, and he just flat elevates over anybody to shoot the jumper. Very good rotation. I think the Celtics may keep him up with the team and just keep him inactive and practicing with Paul, etc. But the future is bright.

DELONTE WEST

It's good to see him get a lot of minutes after the hand injury last year. Showing great attitude and leadership. Also defending very well. Very heady. Should see a significant increase in minutes, if he isn't the starter.

TONY ALLEN

Tony has been working on his jumper. And he's been hitting it fairly consistently in Vegas. I hope the confidence carries over to training camp and the regular season. Hitting 15 footers fairly consistently. But he is dribbling way too much, and trying to beat guys off the dribble. Of course, he is failing...getting it stolen every other time. Needs to play smarter off the ball.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Banks:

5.2 assists/bad pass ; 6.5 assists per 48 minutes ; 82games.com passing rating of 8.7.

West:

3.8 assists/bad pass ; 5.1 assists per 48 minutes ; 82games.com passing rating of 5.4.

West doesn't know what to do without the ball, thus making Banks' court presence better.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

OK, we'll let Doc decide. Banks has been on the court a lot longer, an entire season, and Delonte had the two thumb injuries. We'll see what a former PG thinks. I think it's safe to say whoever starts is who Doc thinks is better in this case.

Now, anyone care to comment on what I saw in Vegas?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> JUSTIN REED
> 
> Justin has been the best player on the floor so far. He does it all, and it starts with defense. He was the best defensive player on the team last year, but didn't get to play. *Now he appears to be extremely confident with his jump shot, and is virtually automatic from the baseline. *He plays 100% every second on the floor, with and without the ball. I would expect him to see at least 15 minutes EVERY game this year.
> 
> ...


That is tremendous news!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Truth34 said:


> KENDRICK PERKINS
> 
> The statisticians are not doing a very good job in Vegas. Perk has at least 10 blocks, including 3 on Chris Kaman fadeaways. *Looks like he is ready to rip somebody's head off.* Both he and Al continue to get called for illegal screens. Perk is defending and rebounding at an acceptable level. Should be in the rotation this year.



RAWR.  Thanks for the info. Don't listen to Premier...even if he's right. 

I can't wait for the season to start.

Also, how does West look? Did he add muscle?


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

Truth34 said:


> Amen, brother. Anybody care to comment on my observations? I was at all 4 Vegas games, right behind the bench.
> 
> JUSTIN REED
> 
> ...


:clap:


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Maybe Justin Reed should start at point guard.

I think I would really, really like to see Ainge grab Coppenrath. He's already better than Brian Scalabrine.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Delonte looked in shape...a little more toned in the arms.

Coppenrath should get signed....I think you guys will be pleasantly surprised with Scalabrine.

Oh, let me also give you guys the off-the-court synopsis...

MARCUS BANKS

Attended three of the first four games. Also practiced with the team. Looked upbeat and signed a lot of autographs. Didn't take his cap off for the national anthem, though, which is always a bad thing. Even Leandro Barbosa took his cap off.

PAUL PIERCE

Showed up in the second half of the first game and sat way away from the stands. Had an advisor in tow, and basically sat in the corner and watched. Was very happy to see his teammates, but not necessarily the Boston media. Seems very wary of what lies ahead. Needs to meet with Danny and Doc ASAP. Looked a little bit bigger in the upper body (weights, perhaps?)

RICKY DAVIS

Showed up and sat in the front row for the entire third game with his son on his lap (with a balloon tied to his wrist). Sat between Danny Ainge and the Brain Doctor. Seemed very optimistic. Looks like he could play 48 minutes tonight.

BRAIN DOCTOR

Sat and watched the third game and then the rest of the day's games. Seems to be analyzing all of the players, not just the Celtics. Very instrumental in the Scalabrine signing, of course. Sat right next to Doc and Danny, commenting throughout.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Is the Brain Doctor a creepy dude? He seems like he should be, based on what he does.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

He does look a little creepy. Definitely wouldn't want your kids around him....but seems to be doing a great job for us so far.

I bet the Chargers wish they had listened to him and not drafted Ryan Leaf.


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

Truth34 said:


> He does look a little creepy. Definitely wouldn't want your kids around him



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Premier said:


> More of a point guard, particularly on the offensive end? Banks has better court vision, better court presensce, a quicker-first step, and better ball-handling abilities. The only thing West has on Banks is shooting, hustling, and rebounds. Also, I have statistics to back up what you've just read.


Hoooooollllllldddddd Up. Say what court presence? Delonte is an absolute monster when it comes to getting boards. He is one of the best rebounding guards i have ever seen


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

If that's true you really need to watch more basketball. Anyone have the lowdown on West's latest injury?


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Turned ankle. Could play if there was a regular season game. Being held out. Purely precautionary.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

having turned my ankles, and I'm a far less athlete than Delonte, he'll be back. It took me a couple of days to get back when I played.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> If that's true you really need to watch more basketball. Anyone have the lowdown on West's latest injury?


At least Doc wants him on the team


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Does that mean West is the better player of the two?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

​


> ​





> <hr class="thick">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td class="small_font">Game Recap</td> <td class="small_font"> July 14, 2005​ </td> </tr> </tbody> </table> <hr> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td width="75"> <table border="0" width="125"> <tbody><tr> <td class="title_1">108​</td> </tr> <tr> <td>*Boston*​</td> </tr> </tbody></table>​</td> <td align="center"> <table border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr> <td width="70">
</td> <td width="5"> </td> <td class="bs_final_score_labels" width="30">1​</td> <td class="bs_final_score_labels" width="30">2​</td> <td class="bs_final_score_labels" width="30">3​</td> <td class="bs_final_score_labels" width="30">4​</td> <td class="bs_final_score_labels" width="30">OT​</td> <td class="bs_final_score_labels" width="30">*T*​</td> </tr> <tr> <td width="70">*Boston*​</td> <td width="5"> </td> <td width="30">21​</td> <td width="30">20​</td> <td width="30">34​</td> <td width="30">33​</td> <td width="30">
</td> <td width="30">*108*​</td> </tr> <tr> <td width="70">*Golden State*​</td> <td width="5"> </td> <td width="30">18​</td> <td width="30">26​</td> <td width="30">15​</td> <td width="30">30​</td> <td width="30">
</td> <td width="30">*89*​</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="8"><table bgcolor="#cccccc" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="60"> <tbody><tr> <td>*Final*​</td> </tr> </tbody></table>​</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td width="75"> <table border="0" width="125"> <tbody><tr> <td class="title_1" width="100">89  </td> </tr> <tr> <td width="100">*Golden State*​</td> </tr> </tbody></table>​</td> </tr> </tbody> </table> <hr> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="teams_white_labels" align="center" bgcolor="#00611b">*Boston Celtics*</td> </tr> <tr> <td><table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="center" width="20">NO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels">NAME</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">MIN</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FGM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">3PM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FTM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">OREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">DREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">REB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">AST</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">STL</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">BLK</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">TO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PF</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PTS</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">
</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">CELTICS .TEAM, N/A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">04</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Ryan Gomes, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">20</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">5-7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">5-5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">15</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">05</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Gerald Green, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">23</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">3-7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">07</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Al Jefferson, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">23</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">4-5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">9</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">09</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Justin Reed, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">29</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">4-12</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">8-9</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">17</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">38</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Will Bynum, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">28</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">4-11</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">3-6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">11</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">42</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Tony Allen, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">27</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">9-13</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">5-7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">23</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">43</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Kendrick Perkins, C</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">23</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">5-10</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">3-4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">9</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">13</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">51</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Jeremiah Massey, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">9</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">52</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Taylor Coppenrath, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">18</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">3-3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">4-8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">10</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="center" width="20"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels">TOTALS</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FGM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">3PM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FTM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">OREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">DREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">REB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">AST</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">STL</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">BLK</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">TO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PF</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PTS</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="bs_players_stats" align="center"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">38-70</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">1-3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">31-46</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">20</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">23</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">43</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">10</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">15</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">31</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">108</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="3" class="bs_players_stats"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">54.3%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">33.3%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">67.4%</td> <td colspan="9" class="bs_players_stats"> </td> </tr> </tbody></table></td> </tr> <tr> <td> </td> </tr> </tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="teams_white_labels" align="center" bgcolor="#00275d">*Golden State Warriors*</td> </tr> <tr> <td><table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="center" width="20">NO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels">NAME</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">MIN</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FGM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">3PM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FTM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">OREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">DREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">REB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">AST</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">STL</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">BLK</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">TO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PF</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PTS</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">
</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">WARRIORS .TEAM, N/A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">06</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Marque Perry, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">24</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">07</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Guy Muya, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">11</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">08</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Monta Ellis, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">35</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">7-13</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">5-9</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">20</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">09</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Ike Diogu, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">28</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">6-13</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">3-4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">15</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">15</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Andris Biedrins, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">21</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">5-8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">7-9</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">10</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">17</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">21</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Jawad Williams, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">27</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">7-13</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">3-3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">17</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">22</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Damir Miljkovic, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">10</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">25</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Ray Young, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">28</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">7</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">33</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Paul Marigney, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">16</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="center" width="20"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels">TOTALS</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FGM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">3PM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FTM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">OREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">DREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">REB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">AST</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">STL</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">BLK</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">TO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PF</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PTS</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="bs_players_stats" align="center"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">31-66</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">3-9</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">24-34</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">15</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">19</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">34</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">15</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">38</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">89</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="3" class="bs_players_stats"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">47.0%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">33.3%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">70.6%</td> <td colspan="9" class="bs_players_stats"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Kendick Perkins had a good game, but the star of the game was Tony Allen.

Justin Reed and Ryan Gomes once again had good games.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Premier said:


> Does that mean West is the better player of the two?


I think Doc knows, who is better


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Gerald better pick uit up if he doesn't want to be in the NBDL


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm very impressed by Justin Reed and Ryan Gomes, I think they are going to be solid contributers. We have a glut of talented wing players, someone is gonna have to go, I just don't know who.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Did any you guys see the Cletics summer league game on NBA TV. Green looked good but he comes off the bench and isnt a big option on the team when he does come in.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I don't think Green is a big option because the reports have said he has trouble moving without the ball.

Also, Monta Ellis had 20? Is it possible that he doesn't suck?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I saw he was open sometimes but they didnt pass it to him and tried to go to one of the veteran players. Maybe it was because I was watching him too much.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

Ellis probably doesn't completly suck, just not good enough to play at this level for a bit.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

ehmunro said:


> If that's true you really need to watch more basketball. Anyone have the lowdown on West's latest injury?


KG JR style man.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Ellis looked pretty good in the Warriors game I saw but he shoot too much. He loves the pull-up three and he can't play that way on an NBA team. The big guys on the Warriors should have got the ball more they could score whenever they wanted.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

agoo101284 said:


> I don't think Green is a big option because the reports have said he has trouble moving without the ball.
> 
> Also, Monta Ellis had 20? Is it possible that he doesn't suck?


Yeah he also played 35 minutes. Geez, put me in there for 35 and I'm bound to score in the mid to late teens.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

maybe you should try out and take Blount's place.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KJay said:


> maybe you should try out and take Blount's place.


Pfft, Blount? I'll call my grandma to take his place.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> ​





> <hr class="thick">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td class="small_font">Game Recap</td> <td class="small_font"> July 15, 2005​ </td> </tr> </tbody> </table> <hr> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td width="75"> <table border="0" width="125"> <tbody><tr> <td class="title_1">73​ </td>  </tr> <tr> <td>*Detroit*​ </td> </tr> </tbody></table>​ </td> <td align="center"> <table border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr> <td width="70">
 </td> <td width="5"> 
</td> <td class="bs_final_score_labels" width="30">1​ </td> <td class="bs_final_score_labels" width="30">2​ </td> <td class="bs_final_score_labels" width="30">3​ </td> <td class="bs_final_score_labels" width="30">4​ </td> <td class="bs_final_score_labels" width="30">OT​ </td> <td class="bs_final_score_labels" width="30">*T*​ </td> </tr> <tr> <td width="70">*Detroit*​ </td> <td width="5"> 
</td> <td width="30">17​ </td> <td width="30">24​ </td> <td width="30">15​ </td> <td width="30">17​ </td> <td width="30">
 </td> <td width="30">*73*​ </td> </tr> <tr> <td width="70">*Boston*​ </td> <td width="5"> 
</td> <td width="30">14​ </td> <td width="30">19​ </td> <td width="30">16​ </td> <td width="30">20​ </td> <td width="30">
 </td> <td width="30">*69*​ </td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="8"><table bgcolor="#cccccc" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="60"> <tbody><tr> <td>*Final*​ </td> </tr> </tbody></table>​ </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td width="75"> <table border="0" width="125"> <tbody><tr> <td class="title_1" width="100">69  </td> </tr> <tr> <td width="100">*Boston*​ </td> </tr> </tbody></table>​ </td> </tr> </tbody> </table> <hr> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="teams_white_labels" align="center" bgcolor="#fa002c">*Detroit Pistons*</td> </tr> <tr> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="center" width="20">NO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels">NAME</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">MIN</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FGM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">3PM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FTM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">OREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">DREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">REB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">AST</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">STL</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">BLK</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">TO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PF</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PTS</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">
 </td> <td class="bs_players_stats">PISTONS .TEAM, N/A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">01</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Rodney Billups, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">17</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">02</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Junior Harrington, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">23</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">03</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Thomas Mobley, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">13</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">05</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Rickey Paulding, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">21</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">3-4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">06</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Alex Acker, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">37</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">7-16</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">3-3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">18</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">09</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Andreas Glyniadakis, C</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">10</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">John Allen, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">9</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">4-5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">25</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Amir Johnson, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">22</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">3-5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">7</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">31</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Darko Milicic, C</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">28</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">4-5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">8</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">54</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Jason Maxiell, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">30</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">6-14</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">5-12</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">17</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="center" width="20"> 
</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels">TOTALS</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25"> 
</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FGM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">3PM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FTM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">OREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">DREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">REB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">AST</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">STL</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">BLK</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">TO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PF</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PTS</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="bs_players_stats" align="center"> 
</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right"> 
</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">24-55</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">2-4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">23-37</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">24</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">31</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">13</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">13</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">15</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">31</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">73</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="3" class="bs_players_stats"> 
</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">43.6%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">50.0%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">62.2%</td> <td colspan="9" class="bs_players_stats"> 
</td> </tr> </tbody></table></td> </tr> <tr> <td> 
</td> </tr> </tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="teams_white_labels" align="center" bgcolor="#00611b">*Boston Celtics*</td> </tr> <tr> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="center" width="20">NO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels">NAME</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">MIN</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FGM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">3PM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FTM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">OREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">DREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">REB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">AST</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">STL</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">BLK</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">TO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PF</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PTS</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">
 </td> <td class="bs_players_stats">CELTICS .TEAM, N/A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">04</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Ryan Gomes, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">29</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">7-10</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">16</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">05</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Gerald Green, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">20</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">07</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Al Jefferson, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">25</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">09</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Justin Reed, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">21</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">38</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Will Bynum, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">34</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">42</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Tony Allen, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">36</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">10-15</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">9-12</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">29</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">43</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Kendrick Perkins, C</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">15</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">3-3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">3-3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">9</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">52</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Taylor Coppenrath, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">20</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">6-8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">8</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="center" width="20"> 
</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels">TOTALS</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25"> 
</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FGM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">3PM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FTM-A</td>  <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">OREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">DREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">REB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">AST</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">STL</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">BLK</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">TO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PF</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PTS</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="bs_players_stats" align="center"> 
</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right"> 
</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">23-56</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">1-4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">22-27</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">12</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">31</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">43</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">22</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">34</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">69</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="3" class="bs_players_stats"> 
</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">41.1%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">25.0%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">81.5%</td> <td colspan="9" class="bs_players_stats"> 
</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Tony Allen: 29 points!

Will Bynum, Al Jefferson and Gerald Green were horribble. Ryan Gomes was good as always, but Reed was surprisingly bad.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Premier said:


> Tony Allen: 29 points!
> 
> Will Bynum, Al Jefferson and Gerald Green were horribble. Ryan Gomes was good as always, but Reed was surprisingly bad.


Scoring is not everything, and in Summer League, scoring in buckets is very common and means little.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

TA is the man, hopefully he'll show these skills in the regular season :biggrin:


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

TA goes to the Burger King on Causeway before every single Celtics game. I see him there ofwten with his posse


----------



## historyofthegame (Jan 30, 2004)

Tony Allen was named to the 1st RSVL All-Star team. Reed and Gomes are on the 2nd team.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

damit we need to get more rebounding out ofthe bigs.


----------



## ospoke (Sep 28, 2004)

I was at these games personally - and to say that Reed has been the star for the celtic's is a drastic overstatement. Its been Allen leading the squad. Anyone else in attendance, did you notice an improved jumper? I certainly did (but maybe I was just looking for one to hard!). :raised_ey


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

I was at the first four games--and Reed was hands down the best player for the Celtics. Doc and Danny said the same thing. It looks like TA went off in the last couple. Ryan Gomes was very good in all of them.

As for Tony Allen and his jumper, YES he did appear to have worked on it a lot in the offseason. Much nicer touch and could be dangerous from 15 or so.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

How was Jefferson's defense?


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Premier said:


> How was Jefferson's defense?


 People play defense in summer league?


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

agoo101284 said:


> People play defense in summer league?


 it's just a rumor.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Truth34 said:


> As for Tony Allen and his jumper, YES he did appear to have worked on it a lot in the offseason. Much nicer touch and could be dangerous from 15 or so.



slightly off topic but i am a big fan of Allen and yes i believe his shot has become much better in watching the summer games...but the thing that i was thinking about is that i would not want to part with TA even if it meant getting rid of a contract like blounts...i think allen is going to be a stud in this league and i am praying we dont ship him off just to get rid of blount or lafrantz...im probably in the minority here but just think...even if we do get rid of one of those contracts we still arent going to sign anybody...so might as well keep them unless we can trade them without giving away any of our young ppl (except for delonte :biggrin: )


----------

